# DVG Nationals June 10 - 14



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck to those competing.

http://dvgamerica.com/09nationals/


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

ditto............fingers and toes crossed for my fla friends.........and gino of course :wink: 

Phil H. is entered........very interesting.............would be cool to see him take this one in the same year as the AWDF.......although Im sure some competitors may not think so lol.

t


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be cheering for Phil & Master and also, Cecil and Drogo since "Master" is my D'Only's sire and Drogo is my pup's 1/2 brother. Go malinois!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Go Phil and Master!!! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

Go gitter dun Amanda and Voss=D>


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracking results are starting to be posted. So far the high scores are both GSD's with a 97, Csado Stadt der Rose and Ruger Von Willowwind. 




(For those of you that are Master fans, you can see his OB and protection at the 2008 AWMA Nationals in my youtubes videos)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

It would be super to see Phil and Master go back to back Championships ;-) That is one _super nice dog_! If Master didn't have that hearing loss problem at the AWMA for outing off the long bite, he would have won that Championship too 8) 

Gillian did you see a Briad entered as a VPG 1?! Very cool 8)


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

All VPG3 tracking scores are now posted. The top three with 97 are all GSD's Woo Hoo!

Phil and Master have 96.

Top score VPG2 so far after OB and protection is also a GSD. One of my club members with a very nice dog.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

The Briard is from one of the Tulsa clubs. He is a very cool dog.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Results are being posted, the winners so far are:

VPG1 is a GSD! Henry Kobel with Harley 99, 94, 92, 285
VPG2 is a GSD! Shade Whitesel with Reiki vom Aegis 96, 94, 95, 285
(Shade is one of my club members. Shade and Reiki also won the AMWA 2008 Nationals IPO1)


VPG3 scores not yet posted but strong contention by GSD's.


----------

